# Pioneer HTZ101DVD Help Required????



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,
I am facing a problem in my pioneer HTZ101DVD which i bought it from bangkok in my recent trip, its a 5.1. set up, But the rear 2 sat speakers dont give much effect.......i dont know whats the problem is it the tecnical issue or is there any setting plz do let me know.......the speakers r all perfect just the rear output is less compared to front ,Plz do let me know


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that, in general, the rear surrounds always put out less sound than the fronts. That's been my experience anyways. If I'm listening to music, I usually have it in stereo mode. With regards to your problem, if you turn to page 25 of your manual, they show how you can increase the volume for each individual speaker until it evens out. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This link has a user manual if you need it. :T Forgot to add that to the post above. :doh:


----------



## poocee (Mar 14, 2011)

just press the "Equalizer or EQ button" several times on the remote controller provided until the display on your DVD player shows "PLMOVIE or PLMUSIC" -- it means Pro Logic "the feature of the Dolby in the DVD unit.

Hope this helps.


----------

